# Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends



## chilerelleno (Jan 13, 2018)

I've done Burnt Ends with the traditional Brisket, Chucks, Pork Belly and CSRs, today I'm doing them with boneless Pork Shoulder.
Pretty much the same as CSRs but using the whole shoulder split in two, looking forward to seeing how these turn out.
Also, going a little different on the Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese.
My last was a No-Boil, this one isn't.

*Menu*
Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends
Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese
Grilled Yellow Squash/Zucchini

*Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends*
Boneless shoulder split in two
Heavily rubbed and wrapped over night
Smoker set to 225°-240° and using Hickory
Cooking to an IT of 180°, the cool and cube
Add more rub, some honey, SBR and butter, pan, foil and return to smoker till fork tender
































*Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese*
15oz = 6 C  Elbow/Conchiglie pasta, dried
1 C = 2 sticks of butter
1.5C flour
32oz = 2# Sharp Cheddar/Colby Jack, shredded
7 C of Milk, whole
1 med Onion, chopped
4C French Fried Onions (FFO)
Salt and granulated garlic

Pre-cook pasta
Make a light colored roux out of the butter/flour
Add in cheese/milk a little at a time till all is combined into a smooth cheese sauce
Add salt/garlic to taste
Combine pasta/onion in casserole pans, mix in cheese sauce
Smoke uncovered under meat and let those drippings add their flavor
Cook till a good color is achieved
Butter the top and add FFO
Cover with foil and return to smoker

























*Grilled Yellow Squash/Zucchini*
Split veggies length wise, brush with EVOO and season as desired
Fire up the grill and get it very hot, we want nice grill marks
Grill flat sides down over high heat till just tender













*The Finale
*
These were pretty good, no different from CSRs, no surprise there.
The real benefits are the lower price per lb vs cut CSRs and you get to play with your meat more.


----------



## weev (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks great and I love grilling squash   how did the mac cheese turn out


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh Lawdy! That looks like a good meal.


chilerelleno said:


> The real benefits are the lower price per lb vs cut CSRs and you get to play with your meat more.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll have you know, it's not burnt...
It's Caramelized. And somes caramelized darker than others.
LMAO!

Wow! I'm FULL, but you made me hungry!
How big of a crowd are you cookin for? Looks to be substantial.
Umm, UMM!


----------



## natej (Jan 14, 2018)

Now that is a meal fit for a king! Those burnt ends look absolutely beautiful! Ive had pork belly burnt ends a few times but they always leave me feeling a little sluggish and they are quite rich.. I MUST try shoulder burnt ends! 

Point to you sir


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

I know what I'll be making soon! Great job Chili!

BTW, what is SBR?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 14, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> BTW, what is SBR?



I thought it was just me. LOL  Looks delicious John!


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2018)

Chile That looks fantastic maybe a little sweet for me. Points for you
SBR my guess Sauce,Butter.Return to smoker
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2018)

That whole meal really looks good John!
Nice job!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

Found it...
SBR=Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 14, 2018)

weev said:


> Looks great and I love grilling squash   how did the mac cheese turn out


The S'Mac-n-Cheese came out kind'a dense cause I let my sauce get too thick.
But it was still good and one tray all but disappeared, the other likely won't make it past Monday as leftovers.


motocrash said:


> Oh Lawdy! That looks like a good meal.


Thanks Moto!


SonnyE said:


> I'll have you know, it's not burnt...
> It's Caramelized. And somes caramelized darker than others.
> LMAO!
> 
> ...


That's not burnt, that's flavor!


natej said:


> Now that is a meal fit for a king! Those burnt ends look absolutely beautiful! Ive had pork belly burnt ends a few times but they always leave me feeling a little sluggish and they are quite rich.. I MUST try shoulder burnt ends!
> 
> Point to you sir


Thanks Nate!


indaswamp said:


> I know what I'll be making soon! Great job Chili!
> 
> BTW, what is SBR?


Thanks man... Yeah, SBR is Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.


danmcg said:


> I thought it was just me. LOL  Looks delicious John!


Thanks Dan!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 14, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chile That looks fantastic maybe a little sweet for me. Points for you
> SBR my guess Sauce,Butter.Return to smoker
> Richie


Thanks Tropics.
Well... That could work too,but no, SBR = Sweet Baby Ray's


smokinal said:


> That whole meal really looks good John!
> Nice job!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al, appreciate it.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 14, 2018)

Just saw this! Nothing wrong with that mac & cheese as far as I can see. Did you go with shells instead of Cavattapi because it was what you had? Pasta is pasta, really...I'm printing the recipe.
You Southern boys are killing me. I'm dying to do a shoulder butt. It's 20F here right now.
Oh well, just a month or so more of this winter crap...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2018)

Sweet Baby Rays is my base. Then I add my other yumminess.
Last batch, I forgot my extra sage honey. Danged if they didn't like it better. :confused:


----------



## lemans (Jan 14, 2018)

What a great recipe. You did an awesome job


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2018)

Very good looking meal.  

Burnt ends are always good, never tried shoulder thou.   I will now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 14, 2018)

smokeymose said:


> Just saw this! Nothing wrong with that mac & cheese as far as I can see. Did you go with shells instead of Cavattapi because it was what you had? Pasta is pasta, really...I'm printing the recipe.
> You Southern boys are killing me. I'm dying to do a shoulder butt. It's 20F here right now.
> Oh well, just a month or so more of this winter crap...


Appreciate it Mose.
Yeah, just using what was in the pantry. The sauce didn't turn out really creamy like I wanted, but it was still OK.
The No-Boil recipe I made before was better, no roux to thicken up too much.

Awww c'mon man, it started out at 24° in the AM and temps barely got above freezing yesterday.
I know Gulf Coast of Bama, right? :eek:


SonnyE said:


> Sweet Baby Rays is my base. Then I add my other yumminess.
> Last batch, I forgot my extra sage honey. Danged if they didn't like it better. :confused:


Yum!


lemans said:


> What a great recipe. You did an awesome job





c farmer said:


> Very good looking meal.
> 
> Burnt ends are always good, never tried shoulder thou.   I will now.




 lemans
 and Adam
Appreciate the compliments and *Likes*.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2018)

Awesome meal. A lotta Love in the room. Like! B


----------



## McCann519 (Jan 15, 2018)

That looks fantastic! Quite the meal you got there!! I definitely need to try this sometime!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 15, 2018)

This may irk some people here, but this is the most amazing combo I've seen on here yet. Props to you!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 15, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Awesome meal. A lotta Love in the room. Like! B


Thanks!


McCann519 said:


> That looks fantastic! Quite the meal you got there!! I definitely need to try this sometime!


 Appreciate it.


Derek717 said:


> This may irk some people here, but this is the most amazing combo I've seen on here yet. Props to you!


Well dang'it man, definitely ain't irking me with such flattery... Thanks Derek.
Hang out and you'll see people far surpass my clatterings in the kitchen.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 16, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Appreciate it Mose.
> Yeah, just using what was in the pantry. The sauce didn't turn out really creamy like I wanted, but it was still OK.
> The No-Boil recipe I made before was better, no roux to thicken up too much.
> 
> ...


I guess nowadays I'm just a certifiable wuss, chilli, LOL! I did a small packer last year with that kind of outside temps and by around 6 o'clock, waiting for the last few degrees, warming my hands over the firebox, I realized I wasn't having fun. I'm toying with the idea of doing something over the Vortex in the kettle, minion method, but until then, I'll just drool over you all's cooks ;)


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 16, 2018)

It all looks good to me


----------

